# Rss Reader / sauvegarder images



## dea (27 Juin 2010)

hey, bonsoir a tous ! 

Apres avoir testé le fameux Reeder dont tout le monde m'avait parlé, je suis assez decu. En effet il ne permet pas de sauvegarder d'images directement sur lipad. 

C#est la fonctionnalité dont j'ai le plus besoin. 

Apres avoir testé Feedler qui selon le site : "two-finger tapping on images to save to iPad Photos" mais par contre je n'arrive pas a le faire. On peut copier une image mais cest tout. 

Je suis donc maintenant a la recherche d'un rss reader avec lequel je pourrais sauvegarder des images sur lipad sans passer a chaque fois par mon mac ou par safari sur lipad. 

Merci d'Avance, 

Dea


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2010)

Hello,

J'utilise depuis assez longtemps Mobile RSS sur iPhone et il permet d'enregistrer les images.

Il est indiqué sur l'app store que cette fonction est aussi présente sur la version HD pour iPad.

Par contre cette application oblige l'utilisation d'un compte google reader, puisqu'il se synchronise avec celui-ci.


----------

